# Sticky  U.S. Important Phone #s & Links



## ILGHAUS

A listing of important phone #s and Agency Links to have at your fingertips.


----------



## ILGHAUS

For final information on your particular state contact your state's Attorney General's office or Human Rights Commission.


----------



## ILGHAUS

*ADA Information Line*

ADA Information Line: 800-514-0301 (voice) or 800-514-0383 (TTY)


----------



## ILGHAUS

*TSA Cares*

TSA Cares (Transportation Security Administration)
For airline travel

TSA Cares toll free number is (855) 787-2227
Active from 9 a.m. to 9 p.m. ET Monday through Friday.

" ... designed to assist travelers in need before they get to the airport. The idea is to answer questions about screening procedures and what the travelers should expect. ... The agency recommends passengers call 72 hours ahead of travel ... "

TSA launches toll-free help line for travelers with medical needs - CNN.com


----------



## ILGHAUS

*ADA Title III Complaints*

_From the U.S. Department of Justice Civil Rights Division's Disability Rights Section_

Quote:

If you feel you or another person have been discriminated against by an entity covered by title III, one of your options is to file a complaint with the federal government. You can send a letter to the U.S. Department of Justice, at the address below, including the following information:

Your full name, address, and telephone number, and the name of the party discriminated against;

The name of the business, organization, or institution that you believe has discriminated;

A description of the act or acts of discrimination, the date or dates of the discriminatory acts, and the name or names of the individuals who you believe discriminated; and

Other information that you believe necessary to support your complaint. Please send copies of relevant documents. Do *not* send original documents. (Retain them.)
Sign and send the letter to the address below: 
U.S. Department of Justice
950 Pennsylvania Avenue, NW
Civil Rights Division
Disability Rights - NYAVE
Washington, D.C. 20530​

From the ADA Website:
You may also file a complaint by E-mail at [email protected].
If you have questions about filing an ADA complaint, please call:
ADA Information Line: 800-514-0301 (voice) or 800-514-0383 (TTY).

Main Section Telephone Number: 202-307-0663 (voice and TTY)


----------



## ILGHAUS

*Housing Discrimination*

U.S. Dept. of Housing and Urban Development (HUD)

"Housing discrimination based on your race, color, national origin, religion, sex, family status, or disability is illegal by federal law. If you have been trying to buy or rent a home or apartment and you believe your rights have been violated, you can file a fair housing complaint."

Housing Discrimination/U.S. Department of Housing and Urban Development (HUD)


----------



## ILGHAUS

*Therapy vrs Service Dog*

From the Delta Society:

Therapy animals and their handlers are trained to provide specific human populations with appropriate contact with animals. They are usually the personal pets of the handlers and accompany their handlers to the sites they visit, but therapy animals may also reside at a facility. Animals must meet specific criteria for health, grooming and behavior. While managed by their handlers, their work is not handler-focused and instead provides benefits to others. 

Therapy animals are usually not service animals. Federal law, which protects the rights of qualified individuals with disabilities, has no provision for people to be accompanied by therapy animals in places of public accommodation such as restaurants, grocery stores, or other places that have a "no pets" policies.

************************************

Major Therapy Dog Programs

Pet Partners Program FAQs - Pet Partners

Therapy Dogs Inc.

Therapy Dogs International


----------



## ILGHAUS

*IRS Deductions for SD*

Deduction information for:

*Guide Dog or Other Service Animal*


Publication 502 (2011), Medical and Dental Expenses


----------



## ILGHAUS

*ADA/ADAAA and Employment Issues*

The agency overseeing employment issues is the EEOC, the U.S. Equal Employment Opportunity Commission.

For information: 

EEOC website: US EEOC Home Page
800-669-4000 (Voice) and 800-669-6820 (TTY)
All calls are confidential.

For more information about reasonable accommodations, contact the Job Accommodation Network. JAN provides free, expert, and confidential guidance on workplace accommodations.

JAN website: JAN - Job Accommodation Network
800-526-7234 (Voice) and 877-781-9403 (TTY)


----------

